# Should I put the wigglers into a net breeding box?



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

So, the angels have successfully spawned and now the eggs are wiggling. This is a community tank and so far the parents are putting the eggs back that fall off the breeding surface, but I'm wondering if I should siphon some off and put them in the breeding net in the tank? I don't have a separate tank for the fry. I may just try and get some into the net box and see what happens with both scenarios - there are cardinals, other angels, GBR's, cories and a pleco also in the tank… Thoughts?


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay, answered my own question - epic fail… I thought I would be smart and put the box somewhere near the breeding pair since they are chasing all the other fish away from their clutch. I guess they didn't realize what was in the box because they have successfully eaten every one of the 15 or 20 that I siphoned into the net. Guess that doesn't work - the only one left is one that happened to land on one of the supports and isn't visible through the net. There are still a lot of wigglers on their spawning site, but I don't hold much hope for the fry once they are free-swimming - too many fish in the tank… Oh well, I guess that's how one learns the 'hard way'…. :-(


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How did they manage to eat the fry if they were in the net?


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

They actually 'sucked' them through - they were just the wigglers at this point, so they were sitting on the bottom of the net.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

If you are still interested in keeping some fry, you could siphon off the wigglers into a large jar with some aquarium water, suspended in the main tank for temperature (or put in a small heater and leave outside of the tank), and put an airstone into the jar, bubbling more than gently, The wigglers need no food, and thus no filtration until they go free swimming, then you could probably put the little swimmers into the net breeder, more chance for them to get away. Start feeding baby brine shrimp (or other foods) once in the net breeder. .


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Thry will still try get them out of the net. Best to set up a breeding tank for the parents with bare bottom for next hatch. Or...move water and the breeding come or leaf or whatever to a new BBQ tank.they sit on the ground for awhile so needs to be clean.


----------

